# Beach at High Island?? WTH??



## Buckshot311

Maybe I am out of the loop, but what in the world is going on at the beach in High Island?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

What do you see there?


----------



## MEGABITE

Avert your eyes!! haha


----------



## Vee3

Buckshot311 said:


> Maybe I am out of the loop, but what in the world is going on at the beach in High Island?


If you happen to get a ways toward Sabine, keep an eye out for the nude beach sign. Looks STRIAGHT AHEAD, do not look. Repeat, do not look away from the road.

What is seen cannot be unseen. :headknock


----------



## spurgersalty

MEGABITE said:


> Avert your eyes!! haha


Yep, winter low tides leave some beached "whales" when it warms.


----------



## capt. david

usless without pics!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## monster

Venture down the beach at your own risk. I almost had to gouge my eyes out with a 12/0 circle hook one day.


----------



## HoustonKid

Look away, look away. Not what you would ever hope to see at a nude beach.


----------



## sotexhookset

This thread is PLENTY useful without pics!


----------



## Bobby_G

Before Ike decided he liked my beach house more than me and I was on the peninsula every weekend...I used to take "first time peninsulers" there for the laugh. Good grief it's a sight....


----------



## toyotapilot

Been down there Jeeping a few times, usually need the eye bleach, and lots of it. There are rare exceptions where you just have to drive by again though....


----------



## BullyARed

They all dried up!


----------



## Buckshot311

Well i can tell the immaturity level on this site is declining... It is hard to take a picture at 45 miles per hour... However in each one of your defense, I wasn't very clear...

I wasn't referring to the nude beach... Once you leave High Island towards the beach, in the curve, on the beach, it looks like they putting in a boat ramp... They are driving pilings just a few feet out into the water... But there are piles of matts, which throw me off... Putting in a ramp? A foundation for a pier? 

This is a very good site, so lets keep it this way if we can... But in all fairness, I wasn't clear so it left it open for anything...


----------



## Long Pole

Where's the nude beach at?


----------



## JJGold1

...


----------



## toyotapilot

Any chance this is something to do with the proposed pier replacement for rollover pass?


----------



## songogetme

Long Pole you don't know what you've been missing. Take a left when you get to the gulf after going thru High Island.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Maybe someone from Rollover will chime in?


----------



## Long Pole

songogetme said:


> Long Pole you don't know what you've been missing. Take a left when you get to the gulf after going thru High Island.


Got a map and maybe some reference pics?


----------



## Buckshot311

I hear ya Br. Breeze.. Hopefully someone with some knowledge will chime in for sure...


----------



## FISH ON

I saw it this weekend looks like a drilling rig.


----------



## BigNate523

its probably the pier they are putting in i think it has something to do with the pass being closed and filled in


----------



## songogetme

Drive to water Head East. 15 years ago when my son was 7 we decided to 4wheel to Sabine Pass along the beach. Drove through the nude portion of the beach. Imagine my silence as I started jumping dunes and washouts to get the heck out of there. When we got back my son told his grandfather we saw a 400lb naked woman. On the serious side I'll check tomorrow on what they are doing down there.


----------



## txgirl1722

songogetme said:


> Drive to water Head East. 15 years ago when my son was 7 we decided to 4wheel to Sabine Pass along the beach. Drove through the nude portion of the beach. Imagine my silence as I started jumping dunes and washouts to get the heck out of there. When we got back my son told his grandfather we saw a 400lb naked woman. On the serious side I'll check tomorrow on what they are doing down there.


We took the same drive when my son was that age. I had no idea it was a nude beach. I looked at my husband and said "did you just see what I just saw?" My son responds "yep...TITS!" LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

word has it


the Alaskan seal hunters are coming


----------



## dwalker

I have been told that they are removing an old oil well head from that part of the beach. Corp of Engineers are making them remove all unused oil lines


----------



## k-dog

high lsland texas! not a good place for me. a long time ago back in the summer of 1973 i help dig up 27 bodies from henley @ brooks> still today it messs with me? saw this post and got me thinking back again? prayers sent


----------



## FISHROADIE

I use to drive my 4 wheel truck from high iland to sabine lake, before they had a nude beach. I took my 6 year old on the drive for his first time, we came over a dune and there were nude dudes every where. The only thing I could think to do was reach over and put my hands over his eyes and gun the truck and get out of there. He started sceaming dad what are you doing, I told him there was a dead whale on the beach and I did not want him to see it. To this day he still tells me dad do you remeber that time you did not want me to see the dead whale. He is 20 now.


----------



## tedvega

*Beach at High Island*

This is a spot where they have been searching for a small leak, I believe they are now in the process of driving sheet pile around the area so they can dig the sand up. The mats were placed on the sand for the track crane that is putting the piles in. It is in no way associated with rollover pass and a pier, were not done fighting...I hope some of you are still supporting the pass. Take care Ted www.rolloverpasstexas.com


----------



## Worm Drowner

Maybe it's a nude fishing pier to keep everyone happy!!:bounce:


----------



## Trouthunter

*Yea*



k-dog said:


> high lsland texas! not a good place for me. a long time ago back in the summer of 1973 i help dig up 27 bodies from henley @ brooks> still today it messs with me? saw this post and got me thinking back again? prayers sent


And if I remember ya'll didn't find all of Corlls victims either. Man that must have been a horrible thing to have to do but at least you had a breeze. Imagine what the boat shed must have been like.

TH


----------

